# New Pics from the Fluval Edge.



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are some new pics that I took tonight. The tank has changed a bit since the last time I updated it. Today I added 3 more pots of downoi and some ammania sp. bonsai. I also removed the driftwood and added a little manzita tree with fisseden attached. The HC isn't as lush and green as it would be in a high tech setup but still growing nonetheless.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

really nice


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice setup....


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

cool tank, great pics. thanks.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

why did you take the piece of wood out Aaron? just for more room or something different?

Love that tank!!!


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

thefishwife said:


> why did you take the piece of wood out Aaron? just for more room or something different?
> 
> Love that tank!!!


Opens it up a bit more and Roger was making these little trees and Niki just had to have one lol


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

I wouldn't have guessed that was a 6 gallon tank from the pictures. Looks bigger. How does your GBR like it?


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

They seem to be doing great in there, along with the two drawf puffers. The GBR's have colored up quite nicely since being put in there.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I would agree that this tank looks much more than 6 gallons. Great illusion provided by the way you scaped it.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind words. For comparison if you look at the second pic you will see an amano shrimp on the filter at the back of the tank, he is almost a third of the length of the heater


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Is that one of those monstrous mutant Amano? That thing looks huge!


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL, sure does in this tank


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

is it stock lighting?


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

No it is not I had to add a little pc strip to it. Without added lighting you would not be able to grow anything in here


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

its a great looking tank, hubby always asks if I am still interested in one .

ah now I see why you needed the twig, it definitely opens it up.


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

What do you have stocked in that mini jungle?


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

nice tank....i haven't seen your former setup..but the current one look neat


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Aaron I am assuming you still have this one going.....what did you do for lighting. I think you had said you changed it from the original lighting it came with in the old forum.

Thinking of getting one - much cheaper here in the states.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes I upgraded the lighting for it. The lighting it comes with is kinda crappy. If you don't wanna grow plants in it then it's fine. Have heard the fluval chi is a better system.


----------



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice, I like!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

What did you do to upgrade the lighting Aaron? Will have to check out the chi one, but to be honest I haven't seen any down here.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

The chi is new. I can't remember what roger is selling them for but the chi is open top which makes it easier to clean than the edge and the chi is 5g and has LED's.

What I did was bought a little light strip from Roger witha 13w cf bulb in it. Can't remember the name of it though.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Nice tanks and nice shots


----------



## Catfish180 (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice looking tank. Good pics.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

taureandragon76 said:


> The chi is new. I can't remember what roger is selling them for but the chi is open top which makes it easier to clean than the edge and the chi is 5g and has LED's.
> 
> What I did was bought a little light strip from Roger witha 13w cf bulb in it. Can't remember the name of it though.


Hmm when I look up the chi one on hagen it says its been discontinued but looking up on sites here I know what it looks like - yes it does look easier to clean but I have to say I like the look of the other one better. Do you find it hard to clean?

Ok get it a bit more of the light you used.

Mind taking some updated pics of the tank and the light for me???


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

I refuse to take updated pics of this tank due to a major BBA outbreak, tank looks like crap. Haven't been home much this summer and the tanks are suffering for it.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I feel for ya Aaron. I came home from a 2 week work related trip and all 3 tanks were algae purgatory. That's the reason I haven't been taking too many pics either. Still using Excel to manage the BBA and hair algae. Must have thrown away3 lbs of plants already.

Are you able to get a mist bottle into the Edge? If so, a 10:1 Excel/water mix misted after a big water change right onto the plants is the fastest way to get rid of it.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pretty tough to get a mister in there. The opening is maybe 5' square. I am moving at the end of the month and plan on re-doing the tank at that time.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

No worries Aaron! Do you find it hard to clean tho and do w/c?


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

I find it a bit of a PIA


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I will have to take a look at both of them and decide. I still like the looks of the edge.


----------

